# Who admits to holding umbrella for puppy?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wondering how many have done this...or am I alone?? Bentley usually gets up to pee at 6 am, this morning he didn't wake up until 7:30am and needed out very quickly. I knew the neighbors were at work and nobody at the church next door as today is Tues. so I grabbed him and out we went.
Problem: it was raining..hard! This was his 1st rain and he was not impressed! Instead of taking care of business he was trying to get me to pick him up. Not wanting him to have his 1st accident in the house I ran in and grabbed an umbrella. I held it low so he was covered but I was getting soaked...in my nightgown. I heard my name called and in horror I turned to see the preacher coming out of the back of the church. He yelled "Nice! You just made God smile by protecting one of His favorite creations". 
I was mortified! The things we do for our puppies! :doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Need I say more ????


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ohhh That is too precious!!! 



Claire's Friend said:


> Need I say more ????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, that was probably mortifying at the time! 

My male dog is a Diva--avoids dirt like the plague, which is usually very nice, but not when it is raining and he needs to do business. We've resorted to booties at times.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I did a couple of times when I had my Bichon. :uhoh:

I'll never forget back in 2007, I had just gotten him groomed (you know, all white & fluffy). Then it was time to go for a walk....and it was _pouring_! I had a little yellow raincoat complete with a hood for him....which he hated. 

I swear, we walked in the pouring rain for a 1/2 hour and he STILL wouldn't poop! I finally took off the raincoat....and he pooped immediately! There went the $40 grooming! :doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No, no, just no. I mean no disrespect whatsoever and love what your preacher said. I'm sure the preacher I know (wonderful lady) would say the same.

Been walking in rain coming down so hard with my dogs I could barely open my eyes. Never even owned a umbrella. One guy around here carries his froofy umbrella (for himself) when walking his big Rhodesian Ridgeback. Grow a set man, my god. I think he is a bit of a princess.

If you could only see what my dogs and I have been through weather-wise :curtain:

I do put a poncho on my kids when canoeing in the rain. Got a pic of Tucker somewhere during a trip in the bow, so cute. Didn't want to sleep with a sopping wet pup. I have though in Wyoming, Deardra and I woke up to a rather large pond in our tent.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley loves to be wet and dirty, which is not so great most of the time - but at least we don't have this problem!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

During the early spring I was still training Molly to walk on a loose lead with a clicker so I had no extra hands for an umbrella. In the pouring rain I went out in full rain gear head to toe while Molly got soaked. I might get her a rain coat this winter..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just you wait! Riley may like the rain but your lil puppy is still cooking...we'll see if you get lucky twice in a row LOL :roflmao:


vcm5 said:


> Riley loves to be wet and dirty, which is not so great most of the time - but at least we don't have this problem!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

First night Kasey came home of course it rained very hard! It was 2am and she was not happy! She just laid down in the grass and would not move! I thought I would try a umbrella and that was just worse because then she was trying to run away! It was a really rough night! LOL! After we were all soaked she finally decided to go potty. I think it is funny now but at the time I was not laughing!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't take this as disrespectful and trust me....that's the 1st and last time I hold an umbrella for a dog! 



GoldenCamper said:


> No, no, just no. I mean no disrespect whatsoever and love what your preacher said. I'm sure the preacher I know (wonderful lady) would say the same.
> 
> Been walking in rain coming down so hard with my dogs I could barely open my eyes. Never even owned a umbrella. One guy around here carries his froofy umbrella (for himself) when walking his big Rhodesian Ridgeback. Grow a set man, my god. I think he is a bit of a princess.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If you want a laugh, Google "dog umbrella leash" and go to images. :bowl:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL!!!! that is too funny!! *note to self* do not let Bentley see those pictures!! 



GoldenCamper said:


> If you want a laugh, Google "dog umbrella leash" and go to images. :bowl:


----------

